# Poljot Photo



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Got this a little while ago. My wife made me keep it hidden until Christmas !









Really pleased with it. A difficult watch to photograph

(even more difficult considering my rubbish photography skills !)










Limited edition of 1000 made for the 70th birthday of Mikhail Gorbachev. (he got number 001 !).

Regards,

Nick.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is a great watch Nick,


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Roy.

The case folds back to reveal a nicely decorated movement too.










Again it's much better in real life than my photo !

Regards,

Nick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Very cool Nick....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

nchall said:


> Again it's much better in real life than my photo !


 I know it is,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## leighton (Jan 27, 2004)

I've always wanted a pendant style watch back.

Please tell me where I can get one of those.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

nchall said:


> Got this a little while ago. My wife made me keep it hidden until Christmas !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never seen one before, wonderful watch Nick, I like all the different dial textures


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

leighton said:


> I've always wanted a pendant style watch back.
> 
> Please tell me where I can get one of those.


 ......They were doing a VERY similar model on QVC a few weeks ago...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Poljot International watches are available from RLT, to special order, at much cheaper prices than QVC.

Who do you think supplied Nick's,


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Poljot International is a brand I like a lot. Roy found this one for me at a much better price than I could have got elsewhere.

Cheers Roy !























Nick


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your welcome Nick,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

> much cheaper prices than QVC.


Also much cheaper than a certain second hand shop in Leeds as well


----------

